# Triple glazing - middle pane shattered



## sbp (22 Jun 2014)

Hi,

As per the title, we had some large triple glazing panes installed in 2010 in an 'A' frame shape on our extension at the back of the house. On Monday we had a nice bit of sun and while sitting out the back we heard what sounded like a bird hitting the glass (it's happened in the past). When I inspected I found that the middle pane of one of the sections had completely shattered (still in one piece but a massive 'spider-web' of cracks throughout). Nothing to do with any birds, by the way.

I called the supplier (who also did the fitting) and once the relevant person called me back, they said that normally it would cost over €300 to replace, but that they'd do it for €160.

I was taken aback and did not accept that - I would accept that outer panes can't really be under warranty - but a middle pane? I banged on about statutory rights and not fit for purpose etc. to which I was told I'd be called back after a manager was consulted.

Bottom line is - they now accept that they will replace the unit of glass free of charge, but will still need me to pay the €90 fitting.

I can accept this, but seeing as they originally tried it on with the €160 I'm just wondering what my rights here really are. I'm not planning on rocking the boat but knowledge is good to have.

Any comments or similar stories (and outcomes) welcome.


----------



## Agnes Geraghty (29 Oct 2015)

I have the same problem! Middle pane shattered in a triple glazed kitchen window. All windows are triple glazed and very expensive! Supplier has sent me a quote for replacement and fitting - €185! I am not accepting this quote but need to know a little more about how this can happen? Birds have hit my windows before but never any damage. There was not sign of impact to the outside pane when this window shattered. Any help greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## elcato (29 Oct 2015)

I would have thought the price for replacement and fitting is a reasonable one. Any window repairs regardless of glazing would cost that imo. Are you disputing that the glass was faulty in the first place and that he should be liable ?
Oops sorry - my answer was aimed at Agnus not the OP. I would take the offer of the 90 euro and move on.


----------



## DB74 (29 Oct 2015)

elcato said:


> I would have thought the price for replacement and fitting is a reasonable one. Any window repairs regardless of glazing would cost that imo. Are you disputing that the glass was faulty in the first place and that he should be liable ?
> Oops sorry - my answer was aimed at Agnus not the OP. I would take the offer of the 90 euro and move on.



OP was back in Jun-2014 so I hope it's not still in dispute!


----------



## Leo (30 Oct 2015)

Agnes, how long are the windows in situ, and what does the warranty say?

Was it a new or old building they were installed in? Sometimes settlement can cause issues like this for windows.


----------



## Pedroo (24 Nov 2015)

I have had the exact same problem.  
We returned home last summer to find the top middle pane of a door shattered.  This cost 150 to repair.  

And now within the last two weeks.  Both sides of a double door,  not the doors themselves but full length panels either side of the double doors,  have shattered in the middle pane.  

My windows were fitted 5 years ago!!


----------

